# life partner



## dotmhg (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi there 

Please advise for the examples of "Documents to show sharing of financial responsibility"for life partner visa..besides the joint lease. :noidea:

And @legalman, my SA partner owns a property, my name isnt on the title deed but can that help my application in any way? :confused2:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi dotmhg, any form of documentation (e.g. airline ticket stubs / hotel bookings/pictures of holiday's etc.)? Anything you can think of to substantiate this.


----------

